# Fishing Tip # 955--Sometimes it doesn't matter.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This rig probably wouldn't catch many mangrove (Black) Snapper but Trout and Redfish don't seem to mind. In our brown water, it doesn't bother Snook either.

I hate twisted mono. This rig doesn't allow line twist and, as an addeded benefit, the bead chain swivel plus snap gives a little bite protection. The heavy swivel gives a jerk bait a nige jigging effect too.


----------

